# My jobs



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

My job


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait till your wife gets home carpenter... lol!!!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

HAHA!! worst thread start EVER!!
i filmed a couple of short videos of the job i am doing. i got my new employee to film with his iphone and we were trying to upload during coffee break. he said he would just email them to me. i told him NO!! you go home and upload them for me right after work or your FIRED!!!:jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

YAY! i posted something without my wife. this is a house i was working on last winter. i layed out and framed the stairs. took a few days but everything was bang on. not one rise or run was out.


----------

